# Chinese pocket sized mini hammer peg fork The whole story.



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I ordered off of the online auction site a slingshot titled "Outdoor Traditional Hunting Slingshot Shooting Catapult Archery Slingbow Target". It was from a provider in China which I have had positive purchases previously. The price was around $30 post paid. It was shipped on December 4th. Tracking indicated it arrived at Denver hub on Friday the 20th. I should have received it on Monday the 23. However, USPS decided to give the slingshot a tour of the front range of Colorado. It was sent to spend a couple of nights in Colorado Springs, then a night in Pueblo, then back to Colorado Springs and finally back here on Christmas day. I received it today, the day after Christmas.

It was package in a small 5"x7" epacket. Upon opening the packet and dumping the contents on the kitchen counter, the frame, a T15 torq wrench along with set of yellow bands with pre-attached pouch slid out and one other hard object that came out late that bounced down on the floor that I have yet to been able to find.









The two piece frame is of excellent quality. What you would expect for CNC machining of high grade aluminum alloy. The colors are silver for the handle and black for the forks. The pegs have two piece brass heads that grip the bands. The bottom of the head is a concaved cone and the top is a matching but convex in shape to mate with the bottom.









Attaching the bands to the peg forks is a breeze. In one hand you hold frame and with the other hand you slip the latex band under the narrow opening of made by the two sections of the peg head deep enough to fully secure the band in the head. Now while holding the frame and band with your hands you tighten the screw down with the provided T15 wrench with your other other or 3rd hand. If you happen to be one of the 6 billion humans on this planet that was only born with two hands this process is not a breeze but a b :cursin: h. You might need a friendly hand or a vice to help you out.

The slingshot is small and compact. It fits nicely secure and concealed in a tee shirt pocket. Here is a picture of the frame along side a Rogers pocket rocket to give you an idea the size.









The frame has no sharp edges, ergonomic shaped and feels very comfortable in the hand. It is pecfect for "Gangsta" grip style of shooting.

















I guess the proof is in the shooting. I've learned that shooting a new, unfamiliar slingshot should be done with care and at close range. In order to not shoot another chunk out of the family room wall I shot from about 7 meters at a 4cm circle. The first shot was low and to the left about 2 inches out side the circle. Adjusting my anchor point a little the second shot was just left of the circle at 9 o'clock. One more adjustment punched inside the circle at 12 o'clock above the center. Perfect! A few more shots confirmed I had a real keeper.

I really like this little slingshot. So much so its going to be my number 1 for awhile.

thanks for looking

'drif


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the great review, 'drif. Hope that you locate the "one other hard object that came out late that bounced down on the floor that I have yet to been able to find." Maybe a sighting device?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice pick-up and thanks for the review! It looks like a well-made frame. I enjoy pegheads and the attachment system looks good. You probably dropped a spare screw? They often include one. Try sweeping the area with a magnet and see if you can recover it...


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

urbanshooter said:


> Nice pick-up and thanks for the review! It looks like a well-made frame. I enjoy pegheads and the attachment system looks good. You probably dropped a spare screw? They often include one. Try sweeping the area with a magnet and see if you can recover it...


I was thinking it might be a screw. I've got a good magnet on the end of a wand. Only problem I think it (It didn't hang around long enough for me to get a look at it) might have bounced under one of the appliances. My curiosity won't let me stop looking for it.

'drif


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome score! Thanks for sharing your story and review!

Sling-On!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Unexpectedly I feel that I need one.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

:woot: :woot: I *FOUND *it! It was another tiny, bally, lanyard gizzie.









It bounced itself into a little nook in the wood quarter round under the cabinets.

I really admire the ingenuity of the Chinese. They're some really clever folks. But, I wonder how in the world they expect anyone to get a paracord lanyard in that tiny, little hole in the gizzie?









Any suggestions?

I've been shooting 8mm airsoft and 3/8" Delrin bearings for several months. I rarely, if ever, miss my :target: ammo trap and have not put any more divets in the wall. I'm expecting a delivery of 7mm steel balls today and I think I'm going to start shooting them in this sling.

I'm really liking it!

'drif


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

desert drifter said:


> :woot: :woot: I *FOUND *it! It was another tiny, bally, lanyard gizzie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Option A* - Try the smaller Paracord 325 rather than 550

*Option B* - Use a small split ring on the brass gizzie to give a larger hole for the para-550


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

desert drifter said:


> :woot: :woot: I *FOUND *it! It was another tiny, bally, lanyard gizzie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That small brass ferrule is also used on the popeye frame. I bought #95 paracord from Michaels and used 1745 cuffs on it - kind of a Chinese look. Haven't tried this but if you gut 550 paracord, it might fit in that small puka. Oldmiser told me that the brass ferrule on his popeye was stripped - had to epoxy it in. *


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for your suggestions gents. Much appreciated.

I gotter done!

I *cheated!. *I got out my Dremel tool and box of diamond bits and made the hole about twice the size to 3mm. I had some 3mm paracord Not too wild about the color, but it'll work for now. Took about 5 or 6 minutes. One minute to drill the hole and 5 minutes to pick up 54 diamond Dremel bits when I knocked the box of bits off of the table.









This will work for now until I find a different color paracord and keeper gizzie.

Thanks again for chiming in.

'drif


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> desert drifter said:
> 
> 
> > :woot: :woot: I *FOUND *it! It was another tiny, bally, lanyard gizzie.
> ...


Was also going to suggest the smaller paracord as well, good call and like your lanyard idea Alfred.....also a thanks for mentioning the Popeye frame, as I bought one and have yet to shoot it....plum forgot I had it to be honest. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > desert drifter said:
> ...


*LOL, I just found a frame in a drawer that I'd forgotten I bought as well ... too many frames, the holidaze, senior moments, whatever.*

*I prefer minimalist lanyards and the thinner 95 paracord supports that, and it's still way stronger than necessary.*

*IMO, the unique popeye style made the biggest splash this year in oriental slingshot design - the Feihu style dominated 2018. I'm betting you'll like it. *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I think that was designed to be used with the kind of lanyards used with mobile devices. See picture below of an example I found on Aliexpress.

I usually remove that little lanyard bit though coz I don't feel that Chinese slingshots require a lanyard. They are usually plenty stable in hand, most of them are anyway, especially those that are designed with a recurve shape handle. But if you'd like to use it with a lanyard there are plenty of options.

The really small holes are the ones found on some feihus that are drilled around the butt. Those are really challenging to get anyhing through!

Enjoy your frame! Looks like you have a nice one there


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That is a nice looking frame. I'm glad you're working out all the kinks!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Well said Urban, with one caveat. It's not always the slingshot that's unstable - it can be the unfocused guy with a careless grip. I almost ate a little POM once do to that ... doubt if any frame tastes good. *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Well said Urban, with one caveat. It's not always the slingshot that's unstable - it can be the unfocused guy with a careless grip. I almost ate a little POM once do to that ... doubt if any frame tastes good. *


 Oops... Yeah, you've got a point! Use a lanyard if you should!

I use a lanyard if I am out in the woods regardless coz I would hate to lose any frame...


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I was doing a little web surfing, visited the GSK home page. While looking at their offerings I saw the exact same model as mine. Same everything, color, bands, peg heads, allow, CNC markings everything same same.

The only thing different was the price. On GSK the price was $12.50, *and I paid more than TWICE that on ebay. :banghead:* 

*https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=57fada51245545559c968025afa1eef1*

Oh well, that is the story of my life. :bawling:

'drif


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

desert drifter said:


> I was doing a little web surfing, visited the GSK home page. While looking at their offerings I saw the exact same model as mine. Same everything, color, bands, peg heads, allow, CNC markings everything same same.
> 
> The only thing different was the price. On GSK the price was $12.50, *and I paid more than TWICE that on ebay. :banghead:*
> 
> ...


*With shipping, the cost goes to $28.50 ... what did the ebay seller charge for shipping?*


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine was $31.79 with free shipping. Thanks Alfred I don't feel so bad now. But if someone bought, I think, 4 of them the shipping would be free and the cost back down to the $12.50 per frame. If you can get one of these for $12.50 that is a fantastic bargain. When you think about it, that is about what you would pay for a Daisy F16 down at the Big store after you paid the taxes.

Great deal.

'drif


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I swear, if I was shopping for the left hind leg of a yak, the day after my buy arrived, the neighbor would wander over and say "hey, I have two of those in my basement. You can have both if you will come and get 'em".


----------

